# New Ontario owner!



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been shopping for a XTrail for several months now and think I have found my best deal. Monday I will purchase a 2006 LE. I'm pretty familiar with all the different model years available in Canada (2005 and 2006).

Is there anything other than leather seats that the LE has over the Boni?


Chears!

gord:waving:


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*hello?*

If anyone cares ....Hehe, i bought the LE today, and will pick up in a week or so. Found it needs a fan blower repair, otherwise in excellent condition and the wife LOVES it!~


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

We have a 2006 X-Trail. I like it but the wife doesn't. Excellent on gas millage. Will be trading it in soon.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*the eagle has landed*

should be landing in my driveway tomorrow!:waving:


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

We traded ours in today for an Xterra. Although the XTrail is very cheap on gas, I had to replace all the pads and had to have both wheel bearings on drivers side done (under warranty). It has only 81,000 k's. Today the right side started to make noise. I think it is another wheel bearing. It's not mine now. This is something you'll have to watch for. Good luck and I hope you will enjoy yours.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the tip, I took delivery today and everything seems ok (95K) but I will check the bearing tomorrow before the warranty runs out.


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with it. Having the cluster in the center of the dash takes a bit to get used to, but I liked it there. I get over 35 miles to the imp. gallon.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*it's all good....except...*

We've had the 06 Xtrail for a few days now and it's all we thought it would be, very happy with the purchase EXCEPT...We bought it at Haldiman Motors, a big reseller in Cayuga Ontario. When we went to pick up the vehicle, low and behold we were provided with only one key and remote. 

Needless to say I was disappointed as Haldiman has a good rep around here. We were never told there was only one set of keys until delivery and had I known this I would certainly have made a second set part of the deal. As it was, here I was with a bank draft and we had traveled out of town to pick the vehicle up. I was told I could get another key at the local dealership, so I accepted, and left with the Xtrail. 

Went to the dealer to find it will cost close to 300 dollars to get a second set of keys with a remote set up!

Soooo, I've got a call into Haldiman to speak with the salesman and see what he can do. What do you guys think will be the outcome? ??:balls:


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*key question*

Well, I paid 250 dollars to get a spare key and remote programmed for the Xtrail. Haldimand Motors agreed to cover me for 105 bucks.

Needless to say I'm not entirely satisfied with this as I feel I was never told there was only one key for the vehicle when making the deal. It's kinda like finding out after you buy the car that the spare tire is missing. You might think "well, that's up to you to notice that" but it's not quite like that with a key is it?

Who would think to ask if there is only one key? Anyway, 150 dollar lesson learned.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

tigercub said:


> Well, I paid 250 dollars to get a spare key and remote programmed for the Xtrail. Haldimand Motors agreed to cover me for 105 bucks.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not entirely satisfied with this as I feel I was never told there was only one key for the vehicle when making the deal. It's kinda like finding out after you buy the car that the spare tire is missing. You might think "well, that's up to you to notice that" but it's not quite like that with a key is it?
> 
> Who would think to ask if there is only one key? Anyway, 150 dollar lesson learned.


I hate to say it, but if it was me, I would have had both remotes/car reprogrammed. Where ever that key and remote is, it can result in a stolen car. Its not like tracking a car is difficult either. Also, you could have considered having an aftermarket alarm/auto start installed for that kind of money. They would have given you two remotes with that. I am not sure, but I didn't think the keys in the exy were chipped. I might be wrong.


----------



## FOTOKING (May 10, 2011)

ANY BODY KNOW HOW TO PUT FOG LIGHT,OR CALL RUNNING LIGHT FOR THR X TRAIL FWD.I SAW WIRE ALREADY BEHIND THE PLASTIC COVER BUT NO WIRE BEHINE THE SWITCH PLATE,DO I HAVE TO RUN THE WIRES BY MYSELF.


----------

